# Is this enough to get me started?



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I have 2 doz 1 1/2 coil spring, 2 doz 110 conibears, and 1 doz #160's.

Is this enough to start out with? I plan to do nothing but trapp for ****, mink and rats. I am also going to build some rat floats and colony traps. 

I am still ordering the rest of the goodies from F&T.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep, that's a good start. After a few years, that's a drop in the bucket! lol


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks man. I just don't want to be under gunned. How many stretchers should I start off with?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

IMHO, depending on how many rats you have ... 1/2 or a dz rat stretchers. They dry fast and you can always throw extras in the freezer, if you get backed up. Then thaw the hide and slip them on the stretcher when they free up.

Mink *boards* you don't need to many, but need them for a big male and small female. 1 or 2 of 2 or three diff sizes. Again, you can always throw them in the freezer.

***** ... are you set up to flesh ***** (beam, good fleshing knife)? If not, no need for boards. I trap a lot of NF land (alot of pine plantations) 6 **** boards would do me, but I suspect that you probably have more **** down that way ... a dz might be a safer number.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I am in the process of makeing my fleshing beam. I went to the local saw mill and picked up a chunk of oak and hard maple. Figured I can make one for larger critters and a smaller one for mink. I am ordering a knife from F&T made by Necker. Hopefully it's a good knife.

As far as stretchers go, will a wire one work for mink? Or should I go with wood? When drying pelts how do I know they are dry? When do I turn them right side out ( fur side out )?


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

In my opinion mink is the one fur that wood is the only choice for a stretcher. Jim


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Gun Nut said:


> I am in the process of makeing my fleshing beam. I went to the local saw mill and picked up a chunk of oak and hard maple. Figured I can make one for larger critters and a smaller one for mink. I am ordering a knife from F&T made by Necker. Hopefully it's a good knife.
> 
> As far as stretchers go, will a wire one work for mink? Or should I go with wood? When drying pelts how do I know they are dry? When do I turn them right side out ( fur side out )?



There is a guy on Trapperman that goes by the name Craig Toranado? or something like that. He sells basswood stretchers for a good price. I bought 6 female and 6 male stretchers from him, plus my beam and was pleased with all of it.

****, rats, and mink the fur doesn't get turned right side out. It stays fur side in. 

The traps you mentioned above will keep you plenty busy skinning. Learn to set on sign to maximize your catches, and you'll do well 

-Chris


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

If it is left fur side in, how do the buyers know the quality of the fur?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Read through this from FHA:
http://www.furharvesters.com/pdf/pelthandling.pdf

I would also recomend a good fur handling video and the book Fur Handling 2000 by Hal Sulliven.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister ED said:


> the book Fur Handling 2000 by Hal Sulliven.


+1 on Hal Sullivan's book. Looking through the different forums really helps, but this one source has all that info packed into one book. Last year was my first year, and one of my goals this year is to increase the value of my furs, that book should definitely help!

Derek


----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

To go along with the Hal sutton book a good DVD is practical fur handling I think its by T&M outdoors . The guy that shows how to skin and flesh is Tom Osborne is from the U.P . Hope that helps.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Give me a yell when you have a couple critters, Gun Nut. I'm layed off at the moment and I can come down for an afternoon and run your line with you, help you with fleshing and anything else.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

When I got my foot in the trapping world I borrowed 3 #2 coils from a friend and caught 2 cats that week, thats when my addiction started, now I have prob. close to 250 traps just 3 years later. I'll never set that many but I keep on buying them:lol:, you have a pretty good start, pick up some stretchers and you'll be set. I have a beam and a Knecker 600 that came from F&T, it works great for anything I ever used it on. If you were closer, I have a ******* bunch of mink boards that just hang in the fur shed all year, I dont catch that many mink to have 30 boards but I have them. Most important, have fun while you are out there.
If you end up getting to the great U.P. look me up, i'll pass on some mink boards to you.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the great info. I ordered Gary Schumans "rat Race" and Alan Probst's "4 Hour Water Course" last night. I also will be ordering Matt Jones "After The Catch", And The T&M outdoors DVD. I couldn't help myself and ordered another doz of 110's. The wife is gonna kill me :yikes:. 

A buddy of mine and I were out at a private lake bass fishing last week and man there were rats the size of poodles swimming every where. Then I saw one as big as a small lab, well I realized as it got closer it was a rather large BEAVER. Come to find out there are several in that lake. I got permission to set it for the rats. Now I may check into the Beaver as well.

Freepop I will definately take you up on your offer. 

U.P. Trappermark Thanks, it's been a loooong time since I have been over the bridge. But if I do I will for sure look you up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was going to mention some 330s for beaver and otter as you are near the St. Joe river and I know that they are in there. Add to that some castor and your good to go.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup the St. Joe is just about in my back yard. It flows through the state land that is less than a mile from me. I was planning on running a line through there.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If it's the same state land that I looked at on the map and talked to the DNR about, it looks as though like there are a few feeder creeks in there. Very good places for otter and the DNR talked of beaver down there too. I almost set it last year but went north instead.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I know there is ****, muskrats, mink and beaver. I didn't know there was Otter. But I can tell you this, if you plan on setting there. you realy want to put your big boy pants on. Man it is real thick with briars extremely hilly and real easy to get turned around in. My son and I got lost out there for almost 5 hours while scouting for bow season. I guess I should have paid better attention, instead of looking at the deer sign :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Otter and beaver will usually be found in the same areas, you just have to have fish, as it's the otter's main diet.
My beagles love thick areas as it will usually hold rabbits


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

The stretch of the St Joe that runs through the nations is full of trout and suckers. There is excelent rabbit hunting out there. The only thing I am worried about is all of the **** hunters. That is like the national past time around here. I found it funny when I was asked where my **** dog was. I had to tell him it was a GSP, not a **** dog :lol:. 

Shoot me a PM if you want a tour. Plus maybe I can pick your brain on some areas that I want to trapp.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm pretty booked at the moment. How's your week days around the first or second full week of Oct?

I know trout is an otter's favorite.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Freepop are you gonna be coming up this way to your folks house before the season starts?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It looks as though we may be headed up there the weekend of the 15th. It depends on the Old Lady's work schedule, which is GM.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Let me know if you decide to come up, we can have a drink or two. I'll be pretty busy getting traps out that weekend, but there's always time for drinks.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

New developement, they canceled all Saturdays till the end of the year. So we're headed up next weekend, the 8th. We'll be headed out Saturday morning, as she works 2nd shift.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Freepop, sorry I took so long to reply. I have been swamped. I can only do afternoons during the week, like after 5. Let me know what time works best for you. I will see if I can sneek out for a few hours or leave early.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No problem. With all this rain, the beans aren't going to come off anytime soon, so that means less land to trap. We'll see, maybe I can get the majority of the 16th free. It'd be nice to have more than 3 or so hours.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I am off the 15th and 16 as far as I know. So just let me know.


----------

